
My conversation with OpenAI's GPT-3 on the future of cryptocurrency - kirkouimet
https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/my-conversation-with-an-artificial-intelligence-gpt-3-about-the-future-of-bitcoin-and-7f1e3bac27d8
======
biswaroop
Your other discussion with GPT-3 [1] about covid was ridiculous. Did you have
to edit responses or cherry pick out of a number of different paths of
conversation? What happens if you ask it the same thing again? Do you get
other opinions?

[1] [https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/my-conversation-with-an-
artif...](https://medium.com/@kirkouimet/my-conversation-with-an-artificial-
intelligence-about-coronavirus-covid-19-742c0dd9abbe)

------
1f60c
GPT-3 looks incredible. I've just put my name on their waitlist.

~~~
kirkouimet
They are looking to open it up to everyone in August. I am so excited to see
what the world does with it!

